# Today is my 10 year anniversary



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I like to do things in tens.

10 years ago I:

Started ChefTalk (give or take a few)
Left the kitchen and started working in computers
Bought my first house
Married my sweet wife (who happens to also be a 10)
Today the weather is beautiful, my lovely wife is having a spa day as a type. A dozen roses and a card await her when I pick her up and later we are going out to dinner..

It takes work but marriage really does make you a better person if you are will and open to change. I am thankful for such a wonderful wife who is patient and helps me grow and become a better person every day.

Thanks for letting me share with all my ChefTalk friends.


----------



## kitchenshrink (Sep 28, 2010)

How wonderful! Enjoy a wonderful evening and my best wishes for many more. /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif

Julie


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Enjoy your day, Nicko!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratulations!

Sorry to get in here late, but just saw the thread.

BDL


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif

One smile for every year.


----------



## neist (Sep 22, 2010)

Congrats. /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif


----------



## rezacatering (Sep 11, 2010)

Congrats and wish you the best. My 20th year anniversary is coming up next year. Funny how time flies fast.

Reza

San Diego Catering


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

Congrats Nicko. Hope the next 10 are just as fullfillng.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Congrats Nicko, may the next 10 be even more happy and fulfilling.  Love the avatar hehe!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Nicko 10 years or so ago you started Cheftalk, 10 years or so ago I joined Cheftalk, and met some wonderful people including my buddy 5 posts prior. So happy anniversary to all of us and thanks for forum, the friends and the coffee cup you gave me that I still use daily! _*Yiamas !!!*_

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------

